# اللهجة اللبنانية: تشتّي



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

لدى فيروز أغنية تقول فيها:
قد ايش كان في ناس
عالمفرق تنطر ناس
وتشتّي الدني ويحملو شمسية

ما معنى كلمة (تشتّي) وهل هي كلمة لبنانية؟

وشكرا لكم


----------



## cherine

معناها: تُمْطِر


----------



## analeeh

توجد في كل اللهجات الشامية وليس في اللهجة اللبنانية فقط

فالشاميون يقولون بمعنى المطر: الشتى, أي من كلمة شتاء


----------



## A doctor

شكرا لكما


----------



## Hemza

السلام عليكم

الكلمة موجودة بنفس المعنى في المغرب و مع ذلك تستخدم كلمة أخرى أيضا خصوصا بشرق المغرب و هي "مطر


----------



## cherine

وأيضًا في مصر: أهل الإسكندرية يُطلقون على المطر لفظ الشتاء، وبدلاً من الفعل "مَطَّرِت" أو "مَطَّرَت" المستخدَم في القاهرة وربما معظم المدن الأخرى، نقول "شِتْيِت" أو "شَتِت"


----------



## ahmedcowon

cherine said:


> وأيضًا في مصر: أهل الإسكندرية يُطلقون على المطر لفظ الشتاء، وبدلاً من الفعل "مَطَّرِت" أو "مَطَّرَت" المستخدَم في القاهرة وربما معظم المدن الأخرى، نقول "شِتْيِت" أو "شَتِت"



نفس الشيء هنا ولكننا ننطقها "شِتَت", في الأفعال الثلاثية التي تنتهي بألف نضع كسرة تحت الحرف الأول وفتحة فوق الحرف الثاني مثل مِشى ورِضى


----------



## cherine

شكرًا للتوضيح يا أحمد


----------

